# Throwback Thursday: Turkey



## limr (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes, yes, I know it's Wednesday. If I don't post now, though, I'll forget again!

For @batmura as promised 

These are fairly lo-res scans from prints that I had already digitized (so please forgive the quality.) I have more that I still have to scan, but I can at least scan from the negatives. 

Rumeli Hisarı






The Akmerkez one early morning from my balcony. I swear the sky really was that color.






Kelebek Vadisi






I have a nice shot from Ölüdeniz and another from Kapadokya, but for some reason I can't find them at the moment. I'll post when I do.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 20, 2017)

Where'sa cranberry sauce?


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 20, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Where'sa cranberry sauce?



I was also expecting that kind of turkey albeit a live one.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 20, 2017)

A couple of years ago, we had (my homemade) lobster pot pie with the turkey.


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2017)

Y'all are the turkeys!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2017)

Well, yeah, pretty much... 

I really like the first one, that little castle waaay down the hill. 

edit - Now that I look again, there's another turret over to the left. What is that place?


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Well, yeah, pretty much...
> 
> I really like the first one, that little castle waaay down the hill.
> 
> edit - Now that I look again, there's another turret over to the left. What is that place?



An Ottoman fortress, and it ain't so little  Rumeli Castle


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2017)

A few more (now I really must beg forgiveness for the quality. I don't have it in me to edit these scans right now and get rid of the dust.)

Another two of Rumeli Hisarı


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2017)

Beşiktaş


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2017)

And Arnavutköy


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2017)

The Bosphorus meets the Black Sea


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2017)

Last but not least, one from a winter's walk in Bebek:


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2017)

I lied! I finally found the one from Ölüdeniz!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2017)

Some dumb song comes into my head for every possible occasion.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2017)

Ooh I like A Winter's Walk. The landscape seems so diverse.


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh my gosh, FINALLYYYYYYY!!!!

Thank you for posting that video! See, there's a barbershop cover of the song "It's a Sin to Tell a Lie" that I have on a disc that I have carried with me since I lived in Istanbul. We used to use songs for lessons. For whatever reason, I had always thought it was done by They Might Be Giants, but I could never find it.

So seeing the video of that band doing a different song of course reminded me of the song that I have been trying to track down for 15 years.

I am so relieved!!! And without further ado:


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2017)

Then I guess it's good I've always been into alternative rock (or adult alternative, or whatever these days we're calling what used to be New Wave). So I know plenty of oddball and off the wall songs that pop into my head.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2017)

I know what else that song you posted is from, Royal Wedding with Fred Astaire and Jane Powell. Now that song (or both) will be stuck in my head. Great.


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> I know what else that song you posted is from, Royal Wedding with Fred Astaire and Jane Powell. Now that song (or both) will be stuck in my head. Great.



Sorry


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2017)

The damage is done. 

I wanna read that article about the castle - tomorrow. Getting too late and too silly tonight.


----------



## batmura (Sep 24, 2017)

Fantastic photos! Can't believe how much the city has changed. Wow. Thanks so much for uploading them. I appreciate it.


----------



## limr (Sep 24, 2017)

batmura said:


> Fantastic photos! Can't believe how much the city has changed. Wow. Thanks so much for uploading them. I appreciate it.



Sağol! Glad you enjoyed them


----------



## tirediron (Sep 24, 2017)

Ottoman Turk



Spoiler



The footstool you use after Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## limr (Sep 24, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Ottoman Turk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny story. I was at a friend's house my first year. She had an armchair with a matching footstool. She said that the two together were called an American armchair. She thought it very amusing when I told her that we called the footstool an Ottoman


----------

